# Prius Owners' thread



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Please post your Prius age, mileage at which you had a problem with anything and how much you had to spend to replace it.

Here I go first:

2008 Prius at 187K miles

1. I had to replace the HID headlights and I bought them from amazon.com for about $24.00. After watching a few YouTube videos, I was able to replace them myself. Dealer charges more than $200.00 for each.

2. Recently I had to have Toyota change my 12V battery for $300.00 - they overcharged me. I must have done it myself.

3. I had to change front passenger side bear rings twice. About $250. At a small shop.

4. I changed the spark plugs myself at 170K miles. It is extremely easy. It takes less than 1 hour to do. You need a wrench with magnet ($12.99+tax) from Autozone and it has an angle to allow you work on the spark plugs. I spent $21.00 on spark plugs. Dealer would charge you $200.00+ or this work.


Please add other mechanical issues, how you fixed them, what should have been best way to fix them. Especially with the high mileage I have, I must use my car as long as possible and repair it as cheap as possible.

I appreciate any contributions to this thread.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

mine's a cpl years old, 36K... just replaced a headlight (non-LED) like $20.

Thinking about doing my oil changes closer to 5K rather than 10K


----------



## dougja (Oct 20, 2015)

2010 Prius. Bought used late July with 52,000 miles and is now at 69,000. I use it almost 100% for Ubering. No issues to report. I rotate tires every 5,000 miles and synthetic oil change every 10,000.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

2013 PriusC, 75k miles, bought new.

One oem low beam went out, bought cheap replacements from batteries plus ($20 something for a pair), both burned out within a month or so, bought better replacements (Phillips) from Walmart (middle of the night emergency, maybe $20 or $30ish for a pair) no issues for some time. The one original OEM is still in and working.

One rear marker light went out, bought replacement at Auto Zone, $5 for a pair.


Other than that it's been basic stuff, new set of tires ($420ish counting gift certs they gave me) one set of wipers ($17), a couple of air filters ($10?). Have had tire damage on several occasions, not Toyota or Yokohama's fault.

Tire rotations are free with the set, so I get those free every 5k, and get my oil changes done every 10k, with the slightly more thorough inspections every 30k.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Please post your Prius age, mileage at which you had a problem with anything and how much you had to spend to replace it.
> 
> Here I go first:
> 
> ...


Which model of Prius is good for ubering?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a question for Prius owners... So you have to charge your Prius at home over night right? How much does it increase your monthly electric bill? Let's say you charge it, does that cost $5 per full charge in terms of electricity costs?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Which model of Prius is good for ubering?


Prius Gen II is good for Ubering. This is the hatch back model and it is model years 2004 - 2009. You can buy them used under $7000.00 in good shape. If you manage to use them for 100k miles without major maintenance, they might be the answer to ridiculously low rates.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I have a question for Prius owners... So you have to charge your Prius at home over night right? How much does it increase your monthly electric bill? Let's say you charge it, does that cost $5 per full charge in terms of electricity costs?


i never have to charge it. 
There is a model you can plug in and charge. But that model is not suitable for Uber.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> i never have to charge it.
> There is a model you can plug in and charge. But that model is not suitable for Uber.


There is one run on battery and gas .


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> i never have to charge it.
> There is a model you can plug in and charge. But that model is not suitable for Uber.


Wait so most Prius charge on their own by the car moving? I thought they all were plug in hybrids.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wait so most Prius charge on their own by the car moving? I thought they all were plug in hybrids.


The Prius is a hybrid, not a pure-electric car, so it doesn't need to be charged.

You do need to make sure it doesn't run out of gasoline though, because the electrical system is charged by the gasoline engine and regenerative braking.

Only pure electric cars like the Tesla Roadster (that has no gasoline engine aboard) need to be plugged into a 110V wall outlet to be charged.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Remember this about the Prius: you only need to fill up a 10 gallon tank with regular gas and it drives you about 500 miles. 
The hybrid battery is small and even if it is on full charge, it can barely move the car for 2 miles. 
But the real benefit is that: most of the wasted energy is captured with the regenerative breaking system and used to charge the hybrid battery with. Air conditioning system uses the hybrid battery and helps reduce the need for idling. Many times the Prius engine is stopped and not even idling. This is where the increased efficiency comes from.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Can any of you prius owners tell me what it costs to drive 1 mile in your car?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> Can any of you prius owners tell me what it costs to drive 1 mile in your car?


A dime as long as you buy a used one with low depreciation.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Maintenance and vehicle replacement cost equals 3 to 5 cents per mile?

I was under the impression that the battery alone is 4 cents a mile. 4k every 100k miles. Is this correct? A guestimate for vehicle replacement cost on a car that is worth say 7k is about 7 cents per mile. Tires are a bit under 1 cent per mile. Timing belt every 100k miles is about .9 cents per mile. Brakes last forever in those things, I have no clue what they cost per mile. Shocks will need to be changed every 100k miles for $1200, so 1.2 cents per mile. 100k tune up for $1000? 1 cent per mile. 
There is plenty that I am missing.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You can buy a car like this: http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/cto/5323806777.html between $7-$8k used.

Current gas prices cost about 4-5 cents a mile.

you don't have to change battery in almost 99% of the cars until 300k or more.

You don't need to put new brake pads at least until 200k.

If you can get 150k miles out of this car, your cost of ownership will be much less than 20 cents. Maybe 10 cents was a hyperbole. But I am a biased Prius owner  I need to put these in a spreadsheet one day when I am not laying back in bed.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Love my Pri. I can play PS1, PS2 and PS4 while waiting for ping


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I worked out a solution that should work with about 50-60% of my riders!

I have a sign under my GPS...that is visible DURING THE DAY....that says: TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED in YOUR FARE

The problem is: _50% or more of my riders are at NIGHT TIME! _

Soo00......since my car's GPS is always up and running at night.....

I decided to program this little statement into 3 of my most popular drop off locations.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Prius C is a horrible car to drive at any speed over 40mph. Very harsh, noisy and uncomfortable. And less economical than the standard Prius on the highway.

Perfect for Ubering around town, though.


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

2007 prius 120k miles. Purchased it w 90k miles. So far replaced headlights as metioned by original poster. Also a common problem the hatch handle is badly designed and finally broke this winter. cost me 120 for part and 70 to install due to corrosion on screws otherwise 40 installed and 120 part on ebay. I still have to buy the emblem as that also broke off


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

2012 Certified Prius V wagon 33.5K mi. Paid 15750 OTD including 100K B2B warranty (2 new tires and oil change done during cert). Getting 44.8 mpg since purchase 2 months ago, says the total mpg is 38.7 overall. Very roomy with plenty of cargo space, head and legroom. Riders seem to love it, though there have been a few comments about the squirrels working hard. Put it into power mode on highway for passing and ride feel.
Only problem I have is that when low on gas, it doesn't give a good enough warning! I put 9.8 gallons in once I noticed the little icon! Now I remember each tick of the gauge is a gallon.


----------



## NYPIZZA68 (Oct 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The Prius C is a horrible car to drive at any speed over 40mph. Very harsh, noisy and uncomfortable. And less economical than the standard Prius on the highway.
> 
> Perfect for Ubering around town, though.


I disagree. I have driven my C for 5 hours from Las Vegas to LA at 65 MPH and my experience was positive.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Prius Two 2015. 10070 miles, averages 52mpg. I bought it brand new and came with a noisy A/C compressor that was replaced under warranty by the dealership. Also, had to replace a 2k miles tire that got a nail in the shoulder. Other than that, I'm very happy with my Prius and riders too.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

2006 purchased at 188,000 with brand new hybrid battery cost $7000
currently 307,000 miles. Used exclusively as Uber vehicle original motor, shocks, maybe brakes
tires last 70k new Kumho's cost $240 installed after rebate. Will cost less than 10 cents a mile including gas and service
thanks goes to God.


----------



## jaydeedub85 (Oct 16, 2015)

06 Prius 260k miles now purchased with around 100k mi cash f0r little more than 6k, no problems thus far. Probably go until 300k.

Also, have another prius with 150k miles, don't drive it much. Bought as a backup as I don't like being without a car and making rushed decisions when i need to purchase a new car.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

jaydeedub85 said:


> 06 Prius 260k miles now purchased with around 100k mi cash f0r little more than 6k, no problems thus far. Probably go until 300k.
> 
> Also, have another prius with 150k miles, don't drive it much. Bought as a backup as I don't like being without a car and making rushed decisions when i need to purchase a new car.


Best to use you least valuable Prius for Uberx. I'm sure you'd agree.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

So far the best mpg my Prius has done in a day.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I worked out a solution that should work with about 50-60% of my riders!
> 
> I have a sign under my GPS...that is visible DURING THE DAY....that says: TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED in YOUR FARE
> 
> ...


Surprised you haven't gotten in trouble with the bastards for that. Mentioning tips with Uber is like saying bomb on a plane.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> Surprised you haven't gotten in trouble with the bastards for that. Mentioning tips with Uber is like saying bomb on a plane.


Actually, I think I get tips just for the ingenuity of it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The only decent thing about prius is gas mileage and they go for cheap at the auction. Like 2013 with 23k miles for $9300 cheap.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jack Marrero said:


> So far the best mpg my Prius has done in a day.


Is yours a Plugin ? Your display looks like it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> i never have to charge it.
> There is a model you can plug in and charge. But that model is not suitable for Uber.


The Plugin Prius gets better mpg than the hybrid hatchback due to the increased storage capacity of the lithium battery over the NmH battery. This is true even if you don't plug in to charge it. Not sure what you are basing your statement on, so perhaps you could enlighten me. I have owned two Prius hatchbacks and now have a Plugin.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The Plugin Prius gets better mpg than the hybrid hatchback due to the increased storage capacity of the lithium battery over the NmH battery. This is true even if you don't plug in to charge it. Not sure what you are basing your statement on, so perhaps you could enlighten me. I have owned two Prius hatchbacks and now have a Plugin.


When you are actively driving, you drive around 250+ miles a day here in Tampa. I remember 
If you get the plug in version, it is more expensive. 
The larger battery will become a weight you would carry around. 
On the other side, a regular hybrid car carries a much smaller battery.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The difference in curb weight is a bit over 220 lbs, like carrying a big man as a pax; easily offset by the increased fuel economy. I routinely get 68 mpg in hybrid mode in congested, lower speed driving; open fwy at 70 mph drops to 58. Both of the Gen ll Prius cars I owned averaged 54 mpg lifetime. My Plugin, with charging and EV miles figured in is in the mid-80s. I usually get 900 to 1000 miles on roughly ten gallons. 
As to purchase price, you just have to buy right. You can buy a lower priced, less equipped Prius, but the Plugin-equivalent hatchback trim level car is not that different price-wise. I guess the bottom line is if you are buying based on price only, you could get a Corolla/Echo/Yaris, but with higher fuel costs. But if you are looking for higher mpg, Prius delivers, and the Plugin the highest of all. I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand. Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## Skunk in a Bucket (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got 200,640 miles on my '05 Prius. My dad bought it when it had 90,000. It had evidently been taken to Europe when new and spent its first few years in Germany and Italy before being shipped back to the States. I bought it from Dad's estate when it had 114,000 because he had loved the silly thing so much, but I quickly came to appreciate what an amazing piece of engineering it is. The only “repairs” I've had to do were replacing a couple of marker bulbs. I average 49mpg (I'm over fiftey and drive like it) and everything on this car still works like new. It just passed the Uber inspection (I'm a noob) with flying colors with the same brake pads as when my dad bought it. Hopefully I'll get a couple years of Uber service out of it before I replace it – with another Prius of course.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Skunk in a Bucket said:


> I've got 200,640 miles on my '05 Prius. My dad bought it when it had 90,000. It had evidently been taken to Europe when new and spent its first few years in Germany and Italy before being shipped back to the States. I bought it from Dad's estate when it had 114,000 because he had loved the silly thing so much, but I quickly came to appreciate what an amazing piece of engineering it is. The only "repairs" I've had to do were replacing a couple of marker bulbs. I average 49mpg (I'm over fiftey and drive like it) and everything on this car still works like new. It just passed the Uber inspection (I'm a noob) with flying colors with the same brake pads as when my dad bought it. Hopefully I'll get a couple years of Uber service out of it before I replace it - with another Prius of course.


You have very consistent observations like what I have with my 193K Prius. 
The only thing I hate about this car being such an amazing work of engineering is not being able to get as many Uber miles out of it as I was planning to. Because of the insulting rates here in my market I stopped driving and I only do the bare minimum 1 ride every few weeks to keep my account active. I was hoping to get 350K miles out of it with Uber. I don;t think it will happen at $0.65/$011 rate.


----------



## lynx (Feb 11, 2016)

I have Prius V. Any problem with this car/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

To any Prius owners not familiar with it, I recommend PriusChat.com, where you can find valuable information on all models and generations of the Prius. The forums are specific to each generation, and also have sections for technical issues.
Well worth a look, IMHO.


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Just picked up a 2012, 38k Miles - 13,500 OTD.


----------



## KalianATX (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a 2014 prius 2 with 40k miles. I am having issues with the battery fan being ridiculously loud after about 30 minutes driving. It sounds like wind noise coming out of the backseat. Anybody else have this issue on 2010+ prius?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

KalianATX said:


> I have a 2014 prius 2 with 40k miles. I am having issues with the battery fan being ridiculously loud after about 30 minutes driving. It sounds like wind noise coming out of the backseat. Anybody else have this issue on 2010+ prius?


Try posting/searching PriusChat.com


----------



## KalianATX (Nov 16, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Try posting/searching PriusChat.com


Yea i posted there too. I was at the car dealer getting the oil changed and they offered to inspect and clean the battery fan for .5 hours labor ($60). Turns out it was covered in dust. Its not on the maintenance schedule but you might want to consider getting the battery fan cleaned every 60k miles or sooner if you start hearing wind or sucking noises from the backseat.

Hopefully cleaning it solved the problem.


----------



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

KalianATX said:


> Yea i posted there too. I was at the car dealer getting the oil changed and they offered to inspect and clean the battery fan for .5 hours labor ($60). Turns out it was covered in dust. Its not on the maintenance schedule but you might want to consider getting the battery fan cleaned every 60k miles or sooner if you start hearing wind or sucking noises from the backseat.
> 
> Hopefully cleaning it solved the problem.


Any updates? Did it work?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Anyone install a K&N? I had one on my g20t and man instant difference, but I imagine on a C you may find one or two ponies but not many hiding out. The thing that more makes me inclined to purchase, is the increase in mpg.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

B-kool said:


> Anyone install a K&N? I had one on my g20t and man instant difference, but I imagine on a C you may find one or two ponies but not many hiding out. The thing that more makes me inclined to purchase, is the increase in mpg.


I have used K&N filters in my 2006 and my 2012 Prius, along with my Lexus. They may increase mpg and power, as they claim, but my main reason is the savings over buying all those replaceable filter elements. Plus, the K&N only requires servicing every 50k miles.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have used K&N filters in my 2006 and my 2012 Prius, along with my Lexus. They may increase mpg and power, as they claim, but my main reason is the savings over buying all those replaceable filter elements. Plus, the K&N only requires servicing every 50k miles.


Buy did u see any significant mpg increase?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

B-kool said:


> Buy did u see any significant mpg increase?


Too many variables, and I didn't bother to try to make a scientific test. My '06 averaged 54.5 mpg over six years and roughly 60k miles, with K&N installed for maybe 30k of those; my '04 averaged 54.1 mpg over 2 1/2 years and 70k miles, with more freeway driving but no K&N filter.
My '12 is a plug in, and I average 66 mpg on longer freeway trips in hybrid mode, but I just installed the K&N at 30K, about 7k miles ago. Tank averages are about 80 mpg with in town EV (battery mode) operation included, but of course the filter doesn't impact EV mode.
As I said before, I think it's worth it just by comparing the costs of replacing the filter every 15k miles, especially if you are buying OEM filters at the dealer. It would take a major increase in fuel economy to match those savings.


----------



## Nia Frazier (Nov 15, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Love my Pri. I can play PS1, PS2 and PS4 while waiting for ping


Which year and model Prius do you have may I ask? It must be a fully loaded edition with apps and media to be able to do that. I've never seen a screen like that before on a Prius. I'm interested in getting 1 myself.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

B-kool said:


> Anyone install a K&N? I had one on my g20t and man instant difference, but I imagine on a C you may find one or two ponies but not many hiding out. The thing that more makes me inclined to purchase, is the increase in mpg.


I install K&N on all my cars. Frankly everyone should.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a 2011 prius @55K miles its needing a wheel bearing on the rear passenger side...toyota wants $600 OTD for repairs! Ouch! Fortunately have a family friend that can do it for $450 but still an expensive job!


----------

